# Got one



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

Well after turkey hunting for about 9 years in ohio . With 2 trips to alabama and 1 trip to tenn. Got my first bird. 9 and 1/4 beard. I always been able to get my son his bird. He 13 now started at age 9 and he shot his 5 bird this year , going for his second for this season.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on your first:Banane36:


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

first bird is always the best. congrats and good luck with your son .. its always fun to watch someone else that ur close to have success too


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Zcat-Congrats! I would much rather see my son's get their bird before me. Hat's off to you for getting your son out there. P.S. they usually come easier after you finally get the monkey off your back


----------

